# Alumapro Alchemy mx and Alusonic ex subs



## hurrication

Looks like this seller has quite the stock of Alumapro subs to get rid of. The prices are incredible.

Alumapro Alchemy MX 12" Subwoofer | eBay

Alumapro Alusonic EX12 Subwoofer 12" Subs | eBay


----------



## chithead

Wonder what the mounting depth is on these.


----------



## hurrication

My alchemies are boxed up and taped shut otherwise I'd measure for you, but I'd say they are easily under 6".


----------



## SoundJunkie

chithead said:


> Wonder what the mounting depth is on these.


I have a pair of MX12's in my gear stash if you really want to know.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chithead

I definitely do, if he puts that auction back up, I might snag some of those red/black ones.


----------



## SoundJunkie

chithead said:


> I definitely do, if he puts that auction back up, I might snag some of those red/black ones.


If I remember I will check tonight.


















Or just buy these

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT

you guys and your small subs... real men have 16 inches 



Gotta love the Alumapro subs!


----------



## SoundJunkie

DAT said:


> you guys and your small subs... real men have 16 inches
> 
> 16" ain't sheeeiiit if you don't know how to use it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT

SoundJunkie said:


> DAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys and your small subs... real men have 16 inches
> 
> 16" ain't sheeeiiit if you don't know how to use it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> True - well I'm 2 for 2. girl and a boy.
> 
> I'll stop now... :laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## SoundJunkie

DAT said:


> SoundJunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> True - well I'm 2 for 2. girl and a boy.
> 
> I'll stop now... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure they are yours? Lol..I'll stop now too!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## hurrication

chithead said:


> I definitely do, if he puts that auction back up, I might snag some of those red/black ones.


Send him a message.. I've seen them listed for quite a while now.


----------



## DAT

They are relisted.


----------



## hurrication

They are both incredible sq woofers. They are not popular, but they are at the top of my sq woofer list. The alusonics are great for the price and are about 95% of the performance of the alchemy. The only difference between the two are the alchemies have aluminum baskets, rubber surrounds, ferrofluid, and a ~.25" longer coil winding. Everything else - motor, suspension, cone are identical between the two.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

I had the BandPass setup they use to sale.
I actually had 2. 
They were 12's

IMO they sucked.
They use very small enclosure for there size. 
What the result is, yea they get very loud but they dont have any low end at all.
The loudness is all from the high bass frequencies.

They are super fast with transient response. Great for rock.
Not good at all for anything else.

Now... This is the impression I got when the MX subs were in there factory bandpass enclosures.

I kinda think that they would sound similar in a sealed box since they dont work in ported. And the sealed box air space is the same as the bandpass. You just add another ported box in front of it with the same air space again.

IDK. FOr 80$ they might be worth the gamble but imo they arent popular for a reason.
I find they sound allot like the Orion Subs of the 90's.
Prolly cause they both have ferro fluid cooled coils. IDK..


----------



## hurrication

The bp12's used a special driver based off of the alusonic designed for bandpass use and they really weren't the best implementation of the subs. Medium sized ported enclosures tuned to the mid 20's really brings these subs to life. One of my favorite installs from about 12 years ago was a pair of ported 12" Alchemies tuned to 28hz.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

Well. That sounds great but they dont recommend ported enclosures for there subs. 
If they would, then maybe people would buy them more?
IDK but that BP enclosure was the worst I ever heard of any sub. I was so pissed..
Talk about a problem having to resell


----------

